# Deadlift -mixed grip or standard?



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2005)

www.ironmanmagazine.com 

I have always used the mixed grip but reading this has put some doubt in my mind.


> The first aspect of proper deadlifting is grip selection. It???s amazing how often lifters overlook it???and how such a small detail can have a major effect on training Nothing will tweak your lower back faster than having your hands placed at unequal distances from the center of the bar. Most bars have at least one ring on each side equally spaced from the center; use them as markers to judge your grip width.
> 
> The next question that usually comes up is whether to use a mixed or standard grip. A mixed grip???on which you grip the bar palm down with your right hand and palm up with your left hand (or vice versa if you???re left-handed)???is normally reserved for powerlifters. Unless you???re a powerlifter or looking to get into the sport, I don???t recommend it. A mixed grip lets you lift heavier weights, which is a must in a sport in which the sole factor for success is poundage lifted; however, the extra weight comes with a cost.
> 
> Because the mixed grip is asymmetrical, the right and left sides of the body experience irregular stresses. That results in uneven muscle development and eventually poor posture. Unfortunately, the imbalance is unavoidable when you use a mixed grip, which is why I highly recommend the standard grip for bodybuilders, football players and all other athletes. The standard grip style disperses the load equally through the upper and lower body, bringing uniform back and shoulder development.


copyright © Iron Man Magazine


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess they didn't realize that you can switch which hand is overhand and which is underhand...


----------



## largepkg (Dec 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I guess they didn't realize that you can switch which hand is overhand and which is underhand...




Exactly!

I use the mixed grip and switch every set.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

I have said the same thing many of times and this is why I tell people to switch their grip every set...one set left hand over, right hand under next set vice versa.

I no longer deadlift with a mixed grip. I prefer to use a hook grip (overhand grip with the thumb tucked underneath the first to fingers) as it is more specific to olympic lifting.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2005)

I use both mixed and double overhand. When I used mixed I switch underhand/overhand every set or two.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 1, 2005)

Mixed for super max attempts, or when tired...

Matched for SLDL and other stuff


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 1, 2005)

I use regular grip until it fails...then I used mixed


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, I use DOH grip for everything except my two heaviest reps.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm boring, I only use double-overhand grip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have said the same thing many of times and this is why I tell people to switch their grip every set...one set left hand over, right hand under next set vice versa.
> 
> I no longer deadlift with a mixed grip. I prefer to use a hook grip (overhand grip with the thumb tucked underneath the first to fingers) as it is more specific to olympic lifting.


So does the thumb wrap around the bar and then tuck under your fingers or does it goe over the bar with your fingers and tuck?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> So does the thumb wrap around the bar and then tuck under your fingers or does it goe over the bar with your fingers and tuck?


That crushes my witto thumb - 

I can actually get a pretty good grip thumb-on-fingers instead


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, just alternate each set.  Not the biggest deal in the world.  If really doubt the difference is that great anyway, save for your grip.  Lately I've been starting with my weakest grip to prioritize it.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> So does the thumb wrap around the bar and then tuck under your fingers or does it goe over the bar with your fingers and tuck?




like a regular overhand grip with your thumb under the bar.  But, you just place it underneath the first and middle fingers.  It is tough at first and will leave you calloused and sore but it will allow you to hold more weight and have better control of the bar when performing the lifts, especially a contest bars because they have really really loose bearings to allow them to spin really fast (more so then training bars).


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> like a regular overhand grip with your thumb under the bar.  But, you just place it underneath the first and middle fingers.  It is tough at first and will leave you calloused and sore but it will allow you to hold more weight and have better control of the bar when performing the lifts, especially a contest bars because they have really really loose bearings to allow them to spin really fast (more so then training bars).


 Gotcha! We have contest bars at the gym, I'm going to try and see if I can get them out today for fun


----------



## GFR (Dec 2, 2005)

I mix it up every set


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 2, 2005)

Mixed grip changed every set. Including warm ups.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow, tried the hook grip today. That IS hard. For reps of 6 I did about 3-4 reps each set hook grip and then had to switch to normal for the rest. Is it normal to feel like your thumb is going to dislocate :


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, tried the hook grip today. That IS hard. For reps of 6 I did about 3-4 reps each set hook grip and then had to switch to normal for the rest. Is it normal to feel like your thumb is going to dislocate :




you are supposed to release the hook on the catch portion of the lift.  Some even release on their catch for the snatch but I don't.

Why sets of 6?  Why not do less sets and lots of reps to learn good technique instead of tiring yourself out?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> catch portion of the lift?


Ummm...

This is a deadlift thread


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Ummm...
> 
> This is a deadlift thread




I know, but he turned it into an olympic lifting thread by asking the question.

In the worlds of olympic lifting purists (of which I am not):

"who the hell cares about the deadlift?  I have never seen anything less athletic then pulling a weight from the floor up to your knees."


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know, but he turned it into an olympic lifting thread by asking the question.
> 
> In the worlds of olympic lifting purists (of which I am not):
> 
> "who the hell cares about the deadlift?  I have never seen anything less athletic then pulling a weight from the floor up to your knees."



I think that's pretty narrow minded, but I see their point.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

Yet without pulling the weight from the floor to the knees, the rest becomes much harder...

 I was just curious, how do you deal with catching the bar on the shoulders? I just can't imagine doing that with any appreciable amount of weight. I remember my shoulders hurting from front squats, but actually catching the bar there for a clean and press is going to be a... female dog.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yet without pulling the weight from the floor to the knees, the rest becomes much harder...
> 
> I was just curious, how do you deal with catching the bar on the shoulders? I just can't imagine doing that with any appreciable amount of weight. I remember my shoulders hurting from front squats, but actually catching the bar there for a clean and press is going to be a... *female dog*.


I'll say it for you...Bitch. There...I feel better.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'll say it for you...Bitch. There...I feel better.


 Hahaha.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yet without pulling the weight from the floor to the knees, the rest becomes much harder...
> 
> I was just curious, how do you deal with catching the bar on the shoulders? I just can't imagine doing that with any appreciable amount of weight. I remember my shoulders hurting from front squats, but actually catching the bar there for a clean and press is going to be a... female dog.




catching it on the shoulders isn't bad.  It is catching it on the throat when you get a good pull that hurts.  LOL, I have sratches across my neck from the bar all the time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> catching it on the shoulders isn't bad.  It is catching it on the throat when you get a good pull that hurts.  LOL, I have sratches across my neck from the bar all the time.


LOL, it was when I caught the bar on my throat that I knew I wanted to do Oly lifting


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

I just did that today actually. I still think it's gonna hurt when I have bigger weights though. Oh well, I'll get used to it - I had to for front squats so this shouldn't be any different.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> LOL, it was when I caught the bar on my throat that I knew I wanted to do Oly lifting



Haha.  A true soldier.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 3, 2005)

standard grip.

 I dont know how you guys can stand front squats, those things RUIN my shoulders...


----------

